# Smoked Swordfish With A Dijon & Tarragon Sauce!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Feb 10, 2014)

Well Happy Monday Smoked Cookies!

And here's to a brand new and beautiful fresh week!

My smoker's valve has been FROZEN, amid our sub zero temps, but with today at 19 degrees - a heatwave right - all is back and in bountiful business!

A simple swordfish just needed to be eaten today, and so here that is! 

Enjoy!













DSCF4779.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






I mopped this through grapeseed oil, as always...













DSCF4780.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






And then microwaved a red garnet yam for 5 minutes to "start it" and then sliced that up and coated those discs, along with asparagus, with grapeseed oil too...













DSCF4781.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






That went onto my little gas smoker, at about 350 degrees, and with hickory chips. I took the asparagus off after 10 minutes...













DSCF4786.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014


















DSCF4787.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






I put the swordfish onto a grill grate piece that I layered onto the smoker, for 15 minutes, with the yams meanwhile remaining and getting all maple-esque and fantastic...(Yams total = 25 minutes).













DSCF4797.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






Then a parsley salad - YES - you read that correctly. Smiles. Some people really DO eat parsley! I ADORE it! And I like to convert an entire parsley "bunch" into a salad in itself, with some chopped raw elephant garlic, squeezed lime, and too, olive oil! (Good food to eat for skin and bodyas well)! Good stuff!













DSCF4798.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014


















DSCF4799.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






And I whisked together Dijon mustard, olive oil, and dried tarragon and put that onto the fish - WON-DER-FUL!













DSCF4800.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






I sprinkled flakes of Cyprus Black Lava Sea Salt (which has activated charcoal in it and is delicious) over everything except the fish - which had the savory Dijon sauce on top - and drizzled more olive oil over it all...













DSCF4801.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014


















DSCF4802.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014


















DSCF4803.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






And while I always rave about these "same old" smoked yams, I must say, they are like CANDY! (And I don't even like candy)!!! But these oiled "discs" are simply out of this world! AMAZING even! If nothing else, I highly suggest that one at least TRY one!













DSCF4804.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014


















DSCF4805.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014


















DSCF4806.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014


















DSCF4807.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






AND - the fish, first mopped in grapeseed oil and then smoked for 15 minutes, was so soft, moist, (not dried out at all), and yet the skin was cooked enough for me to love it and eat every corner or crumb!













DSCF4808.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 10, 2014






Mashing the sauce and potatoes and black salt and sassy parsley even, all together, made for one lovely as ever little eating experience!

Simple aside, I hope you enjoyed my lunch from today. Happy Marvelous Monday! And hey, my smoker thawed and is usable! For that alone, I am quite grateful!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2014)

Everything looks Perfect, as usual, Leah!!!  That fish has to be Awesome!!

Shame you're so far away!!

I think I told you about the Parsley patch my Mother had outside the kitchen door, but I just remembered how I used to grab a handful when I would walk by it to munch on (back as far as 55 years ago). I still love it !!

MMMmmm---I could snack on those Yam chips often!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you tons Bear!!!!!!

From your swordfish, to parsley, your family just seems so downright amazing!!!! (Least I forget all your fabulous "dog/pet" additions as well)!

My kind of people!!! Indeed!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Feb 15, 2014)

Simply amazing, enough said.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 15, 2014)

That looks so good


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks great.

Question thou. Asparagus only takes 10 mins?   I have been wanting to try them.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you very much sweet cookies!!! (Bear55, Jrod62 and c farmer).

And yes, asparagus are very smoky after ten minutes, and cooked, and delicious! I just mop them through grapeseed oil first, and am smoking everything on fairly high heat. Enjoy!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks tasty Leah! Tarragon always pairs well with mild flavored fish.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks very much Dirtsailor!!!!!!!! Happy Sunday! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree about the parsley salad, Leah.  It is a poor little underappreciated green, with just a miserly sprig tossed on a plate as a garnish most of the time.  When dressed appropriately, it is delicious and also (bonus!) freshens your breath!

I keep meaning to try your smoked garnet yam recipe as we eat them a lot, but still haven't done it.  Need to shimmy that to the top of my "to do" list.

Thanks for a beautiful post!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you Clarissa!

And I'm delighted to know that somebody else appreciates parsley!!!!!!!! Cheers to this new week indeed!!!! Happy all!! - Leah


----------



## noshrimp (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh wow, what a beautiful plate of food. I am a big fan of swordfish, but have never used smoked on it. Thanks for sharing your pics and passion, Leah!

Noshrimp


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you Noshrimp!

Your avatar photo is fantastic!!!

Yes, this was nice!!! (Although to me, "ALL" fish is nice)! Smiles.

Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice job, Leah. The swordfish and entire meal looks great. The fish looks perfectly cooked and moist, not dried out and flaking. The Dijon, olive oil, and tarragon mix is always a nice accompaniment to a dish like that.

As usual, another great presentation.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you David! The swordfish was lovely indeed!

(I could eat a good Dijon from spoon to jar to mouth; though do make effort to see that it reaches the plate now and then).

Happy new week to you!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------

